# Hog nose snakes



## Nickg (Jan 11, 2021)

Are there any hognose breeders in Queensland or Australia?


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2021)

Being an exotic species, they're illegal to keep in Australia so the answer would be no.


----------



## Nickg (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks


----------

